# ultrasonic cleaners???



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Can I drop a tjet armature with top plate and gears unto this thing to clean the armature with? Will the ultra damage the armature?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Probably its the type of cleaner/liquid in machine that matters most

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=ultra+sonic

"Not for use on aluminum or magnesium alloys" is quote from above powder cleaner

I'm sure any lose wires could be effected/loosened.


----------



## K.L. VanAtta (Mar 23, 2009)

Try water with a bit of Dawn Dish Soap, or water and Simple Green. Have used both.

klv


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

mr_aurora said:


> Can I drop a tjet armature with top plate and gears unto this thing to clean the armature with? Will the ultra damage the armature?


Bob,
I've done it and it does not seem to cause a problem. But I haven't done it frequently as the armatures I have don't look to be real dirty on the wires. Most of the crud is on the comm and I clean those with Noxon on a Q-Tip - they come out as clean as the day they were made.

I only use warm water, no additives. Try it with one gearplate and see what happens. You've got to have at least one extra, right?

Joe


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Guys, being a jeweler I use them all the time. They are great for the cars. I use jewelry cleaner without ammonia. Never a problem! I also steam clean them with my jewelry steamer. Any remaining gunk comes right off and perfectly clean. Ed


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I do to my tycos, I use simple green and hot water


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone ever use spray cleaner? If so what kind?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I use orange scented greased lightning degreaser (sold only in auto stores, not the one from depot or walmart) in my ultra sonic cleaner.

The only thing I take off the chassis is the chrome rims, it will take the chrome right off.

Let it buzz for 12-24 hours. comes out clean.


You can see the filth in the liquid on the pic.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

leonus said:


> Anyone ever use spray cleaner? If so what kind?



CRC electrical cleaner (auto parts stores)


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> Let it buzz for 12-24 hours. comes out clean.


Wow you run yours that long? Mine has a built in timer set to 5 min. If its dirty after that I let it run another 5 mins. What type of cleaner do you have? Mine is a brawnson(sp)


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Was discussing this topic with others elsewhere very recently. There's not a single part of a chassis that I've not tossed into the cleaner other than tyres and chrome. For chassis parts, pancake and inline, I've never encountered a problem or damage. I use warm water and dish soap, rinse well and either air dry or blow dry with compressed air.

Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as GWI in that mine has a five minute timer so I just hit it as many times as I feel are needed. Although...... looking at the machine, the on/off button is up on the top edge while the guts of the thing is down low in the base. I suspect that the timer circuit and switch are on a separate circuit board and could probably be bypassed and replaced with a simple toggle switch. I've not mustered the courage yet to crack it open and find out for fear of damaging the transducer. Anyone ever tried this or something similar?

Word of warning for the OP, I used to clean up really grimy bodies using the cleaner until it 100% stripped the factory paint from one in a minute or two. Have never done it since..........

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i have a cheap 1 from wal mart, has 2 tubs, 1 for clean and 1 for rinse.
no timer

I let mine sit overnight as well (if really bad with green fuzz)

otherwise I do about an hour and they come out very shiny.

i use the jewelry cleaner that came with it and vinegar.

then I spay with brake or electronic cleaner.
that displaces any water or cleaner and dries super fast.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Get a good one. You can clean them in minutes not hours.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

ueah, i know
but it was a CHRISTmas present!
I got other stuff I need more!!

Like t-jet arms:thumbsup:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Slotking now that Christmas is over, get a good one. Beat next year's Christmas rush. Then you will be ready for the tjet cleaning season. Ed


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I cheat and received mine from a dental office. In 30 minutes it will clean a slot car to new. I also use it for cleaning my small engine carbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I cheat and received mine from a dental office. In 30 minutes it will clean a slot car to new. I also use it for cleaning my small engine carbs. :thumbsup:


Good idea. My snowblower doesn't run well. I'll try that. Thanks [email protected]!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Remove float bowl, float, needle, and all adjusting screws. Drop it all in and let her rip. PS plastic floats usually need replacing and do not like to be removed and then reinstalled. If you also have diaphragm fuel pump attached to the carb get new gaskets.


----------

